# How I Prep Deer Antler... all deer antler...



## Old Griz (Apr 27, 2005)

*DISCLAIMER</u> ...... THIS IS WHAT WORKS FOR ME... IT IS NOT THE ONLY WAY TO DO ANTLER OR MAYBE EVEN THE BEST WAY TO DO ANTLER ... IT IS WHAT I DO WITH ANTLER .. IF THIS WORKS FOR YOU ALSO, GREAT.. IF NOT PLEASE ASK FOR OTHER OPTIONS*

I have received a couple of emails asking how I do my axis deer antler
Instead of answering each separately, here is my technique for anyone who is interested... 

I prep all my deer antler the same way... My method may sound time consuming, but it actually takes longer to describe than to do, especially if you are doing a couple of pens at a time like I do... 
Deer antler has one real annoying feature, it is not straight and does not fit nicely into a pen drilling vise to allow you to get a real good drilling dead center on the blank... 
To fix this problem, I preturn my blanks so that they are round and fit the vise nicely... 
Cut your blanks a little oversize and mark the centers on both ends.. 
I use a stebcenter on the headstock and a live center on the tailstock and set the blank in place. With the lathe running at a bit over middle speed, I use a round nose scraper to gently round the blank.  REMEMBER, you will be turning air some of the time, so don't try to cut it all at once or you will have pieces of antler instead of a blank.. If the antler is thick, I will generally turn it to a bit over 3/4" or so... 
I also mark the ends of the mating cuts of the antler so that I know which blank mates with it's partner... 
After the blanks are rounded, they will not only fit in the drilling jig so that the bit will cut through the center, but the marks left by the live center will give you an index to start your drill at.. 
On axis deer it is even easier since this antler has a small "blood hole" in the center to use as a reference when setting it up on the lathe... 

Drill, glue tubes (epoxy for me on antler), trim and turn as usual.. I use a skew for almost all my turning... 

*Axis Deer technique:*
Sand to 600-800 grit.. the final sanding should be done with a real light touch so as not to leave too many sanding scratches.
I then use automotive rubbing compound, clean with water on a paper towel, then automotive polishing compound, clean again... check the finish for scratches under bright light.. if no scratches.. I then use plastic polish to get the final swirl free gloss... At this point I will use 2 coats of TSW buffed to a high gloss followed by Ren wax for additional protection... 

*Other Deer Techniques:*
North American deer tend to have a porous internal structure that needs to be filled.  After turning, I sand to 600 grit lightly and then use thin CA with a Bounty or Viva (brand matters) paper towel to fill the "grain".. sometimes 2-3 coats are required.. resand to 800 grit.. and follow the directions above for the axis deer... 
The biggie here is to get a complete fill on the porous antler... if you sand it down and it is still open pored.. go back to the CA again, but this time use medium CA... or even thick CA, but use a light coat.. do not over do it.. and start your sanding again.. "

I hope this helps someone who has not done antler or is having a problem with antler... 
Again this is not the do all or be all method for antler.. it is just the way I do it and it works for me...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent advice. But I believe you missed a step. What I do: First I shoot a deer......[][]  Oh, well. Sometimes I just can't resist. [:I]


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 27, 2005)

I would if I still could Frank... since my back injury my days of bowhunting are over... and for some reason I just get no joy out of sitting behind the barn with the '06 and waiting for one to wander into the corn field...


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 27, 2005)

Frank, you are bad.[8D]


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Apr 27, 2005)

Frank,

My .270 is in the shop right now being fitted with a muzzle break that will make the recoil about that of a 7mm Mauser!  Can't wait until I can call my .308 my shoulder buster!  LOL

Tom,

Great tutorial and disclaimer to boot!  I have about 10 or 12 sets of antlers up above in th egarage that I got to get down and cut up and try this!

Thanks guys and if anyone hasn't guessed it yet, My idea of Gun Control is hitting what yer aimin' at![]


----------



## Scott (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Excellent tip!  This is exactly what I have been doing to prep antler for turning for some time!  It really makes a major difference when drilling - the vice holds the blank much more securely.  And like you said, the indentation from the centers are a great guide for the drill bit!

If you have a curved piece of antler, this preturning also allows you to get the most from your antler.  Mount the piece between centers and turn on the lathe.  You can see the shadow line of where solid antler will be.  If it's too narrow, you can often adjust the mounting so you have more antler when it's turned.  I probably explained it bad, but it has kept me from blowing out the side of an antler blank while drilling!

Scott.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent!  Thanks Griz!


----------



## GregD (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Tom,
I had been looking for some information on antlers. I'll just give it a try when my antler shows up.


----------



## Chris Hare (Apr 27, 2005)

I use the belt sander to give me a couple of flat sides before I turn one. I hold the piece of antler with a pair of vice grips and sand two sides flat so that I can drill it out. I have done the "pre" turning method but I am always afraid that I am going to get into the spur and send things flying (most likely at me). hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## rtjw (Apr 27, 2005)

Frank that may be the first step but Tom also forgot the second step. Cut the horns off the deer. If you turn on the lathe before that the deer legs can kick you to death!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 27, 2005)

I appreciate the compliment. [] And, for those of you who are using phrases that should be censored [] like '.270' , '.308', etc. Be it known, I am a TRADITIONAL (Yes, I'm shouting) muzzle loader. My current rifle of choice is a ca. style Jaeger flintlock in .54 caliber with a home cast lead round ball. And even though I could harvest many deer in my backyard, I don't. I go to the woods and let the deer outsmart me most of the time.






> _Originally posted by swm6500_
> <br />Frank, you are bad.[8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Excellent advice. But I believe you missed a step. What I do: First I shoot a deer......[][]  Oh, well. Sometimes I just can't resist. [:I]


Shoot 'em???[xx(]  Can't you just mug them and make them hand over their antlers? []


----------



## melogic (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there anyway to get rid of the terrible smell? I have used my respirator and it really smells after I take off my respirator and begin to put the pen together. Call me a whimp, but if I could get past the smell, I would probably turn more of these. I know I could sell them.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Excellent advice. But I believe you missed a step. What I do: First I shoot a deer......[][]  Oh, well. Sometimes I just can't resist. [:I]


Frank, was this going to be one of those, Shoot a Deer, have a beer. drag Deer to top of hill. Realize what you thought wa theHill is only the first small knoll. have a beer. look at next knoll, have another beer...type stories?


----------



## rtjw (Apr 27, 2005)

Daniel, you forgot several of the beers in that story. By the time you get to the second knoll, you should have drank a six pack! At least that is the Texas version.


----------



## Darley (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice tutorial Tom, one day I will have some antle. Thanks

Serge


----------



## JeffScott (Apr 27, 2005)

Tom,

What types of pen kits work best with axis antlers.
I got mine from Johnny today, they look great.

Jeff-


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 28, 2005)

The one I have posted is a Platinum Jr Gent...the Baron would also be gorgeous especially in Sterling Silver... If you want a bigger pen in this format.. look at the Gentleman, Statesman or even an El Grande Elite... but I really think that antler needs platinum or silver fittings to really make it stand out.. BUT that is just the way my eye sees it.. 
If you are doing a ballpoint, I would probably do a Round Top Euro or Perfect Fit Convertible from Berea.. unfortunately neither of these comes in a platinum plating.. 
Considering how sweet that antler looks, I will only use it on higher grade pens...


----------



## Mudder (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> I appreciate the compliment. [] And, for those of you who are using phrases that should be censored [] like '.270' , '.308', etc. Be it known, I am a TRADITIONAL (Yes, I'm shouting) muzzle loader. My current rifle of choice is a ca. style Jaeger flintlock in .54 caliber with a home cast lead round ball. And even though I could harvest many deer in my backyard, I don't. I go to the woods and let the deer outsmart me most of the time.



I have a Thompson "big Bore" 58 caliber. It's not a flintlock but with the right load she will group 3 shots into 2-1/2" at 100 yards. My state used to allow us to use a cast slug. I have never had a deer take more than 8 steps from the place that it was hit and I have taken quite a few of them with this gun. I had to give up hunting and competitive rifle-pistol shooting due to a severe automobile accident that wrecked my shoulder.

Funny you should mention being outsmarted........I once got a deer that was following hunters on a trail. They passed me about 5 minutes before this monster buck (8 point) came down the trail with it's nose to the ground like a bloodhound. They might have been using scent pads, I don't know, I do know it was a big buck and it tasted good.

I miss those big gray clouds and that unmistakable smell of good ole' black. [V]


----------



## Darley (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Tom for your tutorial, I have some antle now and did a pen last night will do another one tonight.

Thanks again

Serge


----------



## WoodChucker (May 12, 2005)

I use a sling-shot for deer hunting, the real trick is getting it gutted before he wakes up. [] []


----------



## PenPauli (May 12, 2005)

I have made several antler pens, the only problem is I have a hard time drilling them I get alot of blowouts.  Its hard to find a piece that is straight enough but not to fat.  I like it where some of the original exterior of the antler shows.  Especially on the slimlines. 
Any tips anyone?  Thanks


----------



## Darley (May 12, 2005)

Paul cut your blank a litle be longuer, I drill in high speed but like Tom say I pre turned the blank it will hold better in the vice for drilling strait.

Serge


----------



## its_virgil (May 12, 2005)

Mount the blank between centers and turn it round. This will straighten somewhat. Drill as usual but study the setup first to achieve the possible final look you desire. I have not blown an antler blank or drilled out the side since I started tuirning the blanks between centers first.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jdavis (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Griz. Great info.


----------

